
Apple a/UX: The First Unix Mac OS - tapoxi
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nwrTTXOg-KI
======
intsunny
At 06:30 in the video: "No one knew at that point how the Unix wars would
shake out -- Spoiler alert, BSD ended up winning"

BSD won the Unix wars? what?

There were no winners. Unix remained fragmented and Microsoft stepped up.

~~~
jiveturkey
Are there any commercial Unices left? No => BSD won.

~~~
zylent
IBM is still making and selling AIX, it’s pretty popular in manufacturing
environments.

------
ch_123
Recent thread on the subject of A/UX:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21881271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21881271)

